# [vsftpd] session reuse required [SOLVED]

## bouyafa

Bonjour,

J'utilise vsftpd-2.1.0-r1, ce serveur FTP SSL est configuré depuis un bail, il a toujours bien fonctionné. Les droits sur mes reps sont ok, et en l'occurence le repertoire upload/ a toujours été accessible en écriture aux users (lui et seulement lui). Seulement voilà, je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il refusait l'écriture depuis peu ... (Quand je ne sais pas). Voici le message que je reçois, lorsque je souhaite uploader

 *Quote:*   

> Réponse :	150 Ok to send data.
> 
> Erreur :	Could not write to transfer socket: ECONNABORTED - Connection aborted
> 
> Réponse :	522 SSL connection failed; session reuse required

 

J'ai cherché sur le net, en fait si je comprends bien le soucis est récent enfin je ne suis pas le seul à rencontrer ce genre d'erreur.

J'ai tenté de rajouter un require_ssl_reuse=YES dans ma configuration, le comportement change un peu ... le fichier est 'tenté' d'uploader 15 fois +-, mais il n'est jamais complet ... enfin de toutes façons, le transfert du fichier s'arrete et repart trop de fois ...

Vraiment j'ai cherché un peu partout, sans résultats ...

En espérant quelques coups de mains, merci à vous  :Smile: Last edited by bouyafa on Sat Aug 01, 2009 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gef

bouyafa,

Quel client FTP utilisez-vous ?

----------

## bouyafa

Bonjour, 

J'utilise Filezilla en général. J'ai 'résolu' le soucis de cette façon : comme j'utilise une configuration générale + une par user, je mettais une fois dans chaque l'utilisation de SSL. J'ai donc mis ssl_enable=NO dans la conf par user. Je pense même qu'en fait ça ne devait pas être obligatoire de la rajouter ça ... 

Résultat ma connexion est toujours cryptée et l'upload fonctionne tout à fait normalement depuis ...

Merci quand même, mais si toutefois quelqu'un utilise vsftpd j'aurais bien voulu savoir s'il fallait ou pas remettre ssl_enable=NO dans la conf de chaque user dans la cas ou vsftpd.conf le signale déjà. Pour savoir quoi ...

Merci à plus  :Smile: 

----------

